
Microsoft Picks Xilinx for Over Half of Azure Servers - el_duderino
https://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2018-10-30/microsoft-is-said-to-pick-xilinx-for-over-half-of-azure-servers
======
romed
I’d love to hear what people use these for. All I’ve seen on it are Microsoft
press releases.

